# Better to Odin latest OTA or revert to ee4?



## jdunne (Jul 21, 2011)

I recently left the droid charge and am giving it to my father-in-law. Phone is currently on eclipse 1.4 and I was wondering what would be more stable in the end, just flash the lastest OTA over eclipse? Or flash and .pit it all the way back to froyo?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Odin ep4d without the pit file and you should be good to go.

Sent from my handheld Linux computer using electromagnetic radiation.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

actually i would Odin the EP4D with the PIT file for a clean start, then OTA the rest


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> actually i would Odin the EP4D with the PIT file for a clean start, then OTA the rest


The PIT file is useless in this situation as he has not repartitioned the internal memory.


----------



## jdunne (Jul 21, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> actually i would Odin the EP4D with the PIT file for a clean start, then OTA the rest


I ended up doing this and then accepting FP1. Forgot how ugly DC's touchwiz was. Thanks for the help guys

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flutterf1y (Nov 22, 2011)

Have you tried Tweak stock from Imnutz for your Charge? If you go to Tom's World-One Stop Android Shop, all the downloads you need are there to overcome the OTA update and to re-root with the latest FP1 capable ROM


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Flutterf1y said:


> Have you tried Tweak stock from Imnutz for your Charge? If you go to Tom's World-One Stop Android Shop, all the downloads you need are there to overcome the OTA update and to re-root with the latest FP1 capable ROM


TweakStock/Tweaked is by dwitherell, not imnuts, and there's a new version that trparky doesn't have linked.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Flutterf1y said:


> Have you tried Tweak stock from Imnutz for your Charge? If you go to Tom's World-One Stop Android Shop, all the downloads you need are there to overcome the OTA update and to re-root with the latest FP1 capable ROM


I will never understand why someone would ever go to a website that was linking to and mirroring downloads when you can just go to the original source of the downloads. If they are already on Rootzwiki, why wouldn't he just go to the development forum, find the thread for the ROM and download it from there? It would be significantly easier than going to another site, searching through all of the available posts, and then hoping what you do finally download is the latest.


----------

